# You don't see one of these everyday!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't build too many non-combat planes but one that caught my eye is the little known Bv 55 and decided to model it. The Bv 55 was the replacement for the Bf 108 that was being used for military liaison duties, with a longer range and better ground handling the Bv 55 was a good choice since a number of Bf 108s were being lost due to ground loops caused by the narrow track landing gear.

On to the pics...

























































This what-if model is 1/48 scale and built from the Minicraft kit, this kit had many problems with it and one to avoid...yes it was that bad!

Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Never seen one of those. Looks a heck of a lot like a Beechcraft Bonanza.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fascinating subject, looks like a modern day plane. Nice job!

Sean


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, superb photos as ever - I was thinking it reminded me of a Cessna.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix, especially the B&W. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice job, and nice photos!
But it looks to be a Beechcraft Bonanza with a few antenna and a 4 blade prop added.

The luftwaffe did use some Bonanza derivatives as trainers in the U.S. but I'm not aware of them being used in Germany. Do you have any other info?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I see ya tryin' to slip that YF-32 in the background there!

So was this real, or did you just dress up a Bonanza?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a Beech Bonanza,doesn't it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Say, nobody's brought it up yet, but, does anybody think it looks like a Bonanza? :freak:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Look at my post above yours John!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

No there was no Bv 55 built nor even planned. The design however does remind me of something Blohm & Voss would make.

The model was built from the 1/48 scale Minicraft Bonanza kit, this kit was just awful!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

philo426 said:


> Look at my post above yours John!


Yeah, uh, and read the whole thread before your post, mister observant.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

agentsmith said:


> No there was no Bv 55 built nor even planned. The design however does remind me of something Blohm & Voss would make.
> 
> The model was built from the 1/48 scale Minicraft Bonanza kit, this kit was just awful!
> 
> Agentsmith


You mean this was a hoax plane, kind of like a 'Loch Ness Monster exclusive new photos' thread?!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes this is the Loch Ness Monster of airplanes.:tongue:

I like to build a mix of real world late war Luftwaffe models and Luft'46 types, in my collection its hard to tell where the real world stops and Luft'46 begins.

Agentsmith


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

This one was built and flown.JU-287


----------



## Crazyfellow1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice job man!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very cool looking Ju 287!

Thanks Craztfellow1!


Agentsmith


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It sure does look like something Germany would have designed and built - nice presentation out of a diamond-in-the-rough kit! Steve


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

John P said:


> Say, nobody's brought it up yet, but, does anybody think it looks like a Bonanza? :freak:


Bonanza? Yea, I see Hoss and Hop Sing in the background! :wave:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks scooke123 and Scorpitat!

...don't forget little Joe.:tongue:

Agentsmith


----------

